# Critigue please. :)



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you please Critigue these bettas.

Male CT: Viper





Female:VT??? Her tail is recovering from LFS her name is ICE



Female CT: 





Thanks!!!


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

I know nothing about show bettas but I just wanted to say that they are gorgeous!


----------

